# Water softeners



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I've had a couple whole house water softeners I've bid recently. I've always been instructed that the water to hose bibs have to be excluded from a softener as that water can kill the plants because the minerals they need are missing. So I've always told people about this and they usually become anattracted to the whole project - once I start talking about removing irrigation from the house and redoing hose bibs etc- it becomes a lot more than just adding a house softener 

Am I correct in what I'm saying? Do I have to Do this to keep a customers landscape in tact?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's an old wive's tale. Soft water to a hose bib is great for washing cars in the driveway. It's just more expensive to water a lawn with soft water is all.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we do all hard water hose bibbs in new const. unless specified by the home owner. Some like a soft bibb by the garage for car washing.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

So the plant thing is officially BS? I wish I knew that sooner.- thanks 422


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Rainwater is soft, and that seems to work ok.:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

You'll also strip the softener of its capacity if you soften the sillcocks and you do a lot of watering, unless you want a totally too big twin alternating unit. That to me is why to leave the lawn faucets hard.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm still in shock I guess. My old boss had told me that. He was a pretty smart guy in general but this wasnt his area of expertise. Can't wait to school him
Next time I see him at the part house !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The discharge from regeneration may cause a problem for vegetation in some places....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, there is SOME truth to that. SOME plants cannot tolerate sodium. Some plants require more calcium and magnesium than others. The sodium is the primary concern. If the plants in question have a zero sodium tolerance, you can simply use potassium chloride instead. That gets pretty pricey though to water your lawn. It gets even more pricey if you are feeding an automatic system.



422 plumber said:


> It's an old wive's tale. Soft water to a hose bib is great for washing cars in the driveway. It's just more expensive to water a lawn with soft water is all.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Especially if sodium chloride was the salt used.

Dry wells are a good fix for that and take little effort to build....well in our Florida sugar sand any way.


Redwood said:


> The discharge from regeneration may cause a problem for vegetation in some places....


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I would say you're better off delivering raw water to the lawn. Waste of salt (money) for no added benefit. Also raw water contains minerals that the plants like (calcium, iron, magnesium). The softener is an ion exchange, the resin in the softener holds the minerals and then exchanges the minerals with the NaCl or KCl. Then it rinses the softener of the salt. The actual amount of salt that goes into the distribution system is minimal and will not effect people even on low sodium diets (if the system if operating properly), anyone who tells you otherwise is full of it. Not saying that treated water will hurt plants or the lawn, but in my opinion it would be a waste.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

We always run hard water to the lawn.


----------

